# Anyone using or thought of using the Zapi AC-4?



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

Zapi is fine but at the high end of pricing. Also hard to get parts and service for them. One east coast distributor in the US. That is all. Not sure how well their AC inverter works with other AC motors. I doubt that they would be willing to help you custom taylor the software for any other motors. Other than that I am sure they might work just fine but good luck getting one and having fast service on them if they need serviced for any reason.


----------

